# Summer Leaves Baby matinee coat Version 2



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi
I have updated this pattern and there are quite a few changes in it, so if you already have the original pattern I posted then please delete it from your files and download this one.
This pattern is free to download, and you are welcome to sell what you make from it, please do NOT sell my pattern that is all I ask.
You can pass the pattern on to your friends but make them aware it must remain free.
I hope you all enjoy this one.
The changes will make it easier for the newer knitters
Rena


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous and thank you!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, such a beautiful little top :-D :thumbup:


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Rena67 said:


> Hi
> The changes will make it easier for the newer knitters


I loved this pattern and have the other version...and as a "newer knitter" I doubly thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you very much it's gorgeous


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

thank you, it's beautiful I have the other version which I have knitted a few times, thank you again


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you. can you tell me what are the changes plse


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Diane D said:


> thank you. can you tell me what are the changes plse


Easier if you just download the pattern


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so pretty, thank you :-D


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you Rena. Have downloaded and ready to start knitting later today.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for this adorable pattern!


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for the update Rena.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for making the pattern available to us. Beautiful little sweater.


----------



## Ruth297 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you so much. Have mae three of the pattern .Will surely try this one.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for your generous gift. It is a beautiful design.


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

So gorgeous, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Have used the other pattern and only had one problem with the row where you started to do the v pattern halfway down the front. Moved over 1 stitch and it worked fine. That was the only hiccup. No other problems. Will down load this version and use this one next. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This little sweater is just precious


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this lovely pattern Rena. Knitted this last year, but will certainly try out your new version.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the updates...very thoughtful of you to simplify the pattern


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

How lovely it is - now who is having girl???


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

I will have to try it, as my best friend is going to be getting a new grand baby in Aug.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the lovely pattern. I am hoping to get news that my best friend's daughter is having a baby girl and I'll have a great time knitting it using your free gift.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this gorgeous pattern x


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

yes I have the original pattern you put on KP thanks for the update


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

So sweet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

That is so pretty. My first great grand will be here soon and I haven't knitted anything for her. This, I can't wait to start. Thank you so much.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> That is so pretty. My first great grand will be here soon and I haven't knitted anything for her. This, I can't wait to start. Thank you so much.


I just looked out of my window and my hibiscus has a flower fully opened exactly the same as in your photo. I'm having trouble at the moment with presumably grasshoppers chewing it.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your darling matinee coat pattern!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

rujam said:


> I just looked out of my window and my hibiscus has a flower fully opened exactly the same as in your photo. I'm having trouble at the moment with presumably grasshoppers chewing it.


The day after I took this photo, there were nine blossoms on the bush. Looked like the whole bush was singing in the sunshine.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks just finished version 1 now i will have to make this one :lol: :lol:

I used marriner yarns DK in pink,still to get embellishments,and I am sure i have a ball or two of a pale lilac yarn somewhere


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Thanks just finished version 1 now i will have to make this one :lol: :lol:
> 
> I used marriner yarns DK in pink,still to get embellishments,and I am sure i have a ball or two of a pale lilac yarn somewhere


Well done looks lovely


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Rena I enjoyed knitting it ....took 2 evenings :thumbup:


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful pattern - thank you!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you...I love this pattern


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness, I just made this one yesterday as my very first baby sweater and noticed some of the stitch counting was off and thought it was just me! haha. Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

craftmum said:


> Have used the other pattern and only had one problem with the row where you started to do the v pattern halfway down the front. Moved over 1 stitch and it worked fine. That was the only hiccup. No other problems. Will down load this version and use this one next. Thank you for the pattern.


Same here. Since both sides are the same I thought it was the pattern. ha. I'll just tack on my flowers there and no one will know the stitches are off.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you so much . What a beautiful sweater .


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have knitted it twice and adjusted the pattern when I knitted it did the long sleeves one white one pink


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

juerobinson433 said:


> I have knitted it twice and adjusted the pattern when I knitted it did the long sleeves one white one pink


hi, adjusted? what did you need to adjust please let me know?
Rena


----------



## knittingmommy3 (Dec 12, 2015)

thank you so much, :lol:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

carlacrn said:


> Same here. Since both sides are the same I thought it was the pattern. ha. I'll just tack on my flowers there and no one will know the stitches are off.


That's what I did too! Other than that, it's a lovely pattern! Glad to see the updated version


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

I love this, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you for this beautiful sweater.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern .. its really lovely jacket 
Julie


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is adorable. springchicken66


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like to know what the changes are as well.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you, beautiful little coat!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it, thank you!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I made it and sent it to my GD. The baby was born last Monday and they got my gift Yesterday/ They love it! Thank you so much.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. ????


----------



## Unstkid (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful and thank you so much. ????


----------



## knittingmommy3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for this lovely pattern????Must knit it soon....


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I now have both ... thank you so much for your generosity in sharing. It's gorgeous!!

Marge


----------



## K1P1nanna (May 13, 2016)

It's truly beautiful, thank you very much for sharing this with us.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi rena64, Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful pattern.
Sue xx.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice the little girl I am knitting it for can look back on one pretty coat that was made for her.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for posting your beautiful pattern. I admired the previous version and did not have a baby to knit for, my best friends daughter has just had a baby girl. Perfect.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you, gorgeous pattern. I have not knitted baby things for a very long time so I have used this as a "refresher" you would be amused at how many times I ripped it out and started again, but I am almost finished now and it is really beautiful. Thanks again.


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

very nice


----------



## SiBella (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a most beautiful sweater!

I once had a pattern given to me by a lady neighbour. It was so EASY & so BEAUTIFUL. It had a bit of lace pattern to it as well.
And one could use any size needle or type and size yarn and it always came out beautifully. Although the size of the sweaters, as expected, were different. 

BUT, I LOST it; GONE forever. I have searched and searched. :sm06: But it is truly GONE. :sm13: 

I was wondering if you have a pattern that would work like my LOST pattern? One that you or someone else has tried.

Anyway, enough of crying over spilt milk. You have a Great Day. SiBella


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it, thank you so much!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

That is beautiful -- heirloom quality for sure.


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

So beautiful, thank you!


----------



## GrandmaZo (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you so much


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, I have downloaded this as it is wonderful and so many people I know are having Grandkids


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern I have knit the other one and can't wait to try this one


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Your welcome glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Your Welcome hope you enjoy making it


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

your welcome


----------



## emmajane65 (Mar 4, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous, thank you!


----------

